# ACL surgery in people, not dogs



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Do any of you have experience with a torn ACL? I tore mine last week and am looking at surgery and extensive physical therapy. I've been doing a lot of reading online and I am confused and really scared. I can use some advice and encouragement.

Ivy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Ivy I'm sorry to hear about your torn ACL and upcoming surgery.I have a friend that had it "repaired/surgery" I'll email her for you. I remember the first month it was really hard but after that she felt sooooooo much better:grouphug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm really sorry Ivy, good luck with the surgery!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Ivy! I had mine replaced on Feb 12 of this year. I have played soccer for over 35 years along with many other sports, and martial arts for the past 7. I also turned 50 the same week I had surgery! I had a great doc! He is younger and knows how active I am. He suggested doing the surgery using an ACL from a cadaver instead of using my own hamstring. My sister had the hamstring/ACL surgery last year and it took her a long time to recover. She is younger than I am but not as athletic. The pain after surgery wasn't all that great and the rehab went well. I am still not allowed to run or jump or change directions quickly. I did go back to tai chi after the first five weeks. Biking and walking are ok. I have very strong legs and that may have helped me. Before surgery, I read everything I could about it and even found some papers my own doctor wrote. 

I hope everything goes well for you! Keep in touch or pm me if you have more specific questions.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Also, my doctor says he gets a stronger hamstring from a cadaver. Many times a woman's hamstring is too narrow and wouldn't be good to use. Also, I believe the doctor can make a more direct connection (similar to nature's) with the cadaver hamstring. from 0-12 weeks are the most vulnerable because that is when the body is re-establishing the blood supply to the new ligament.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I have been leaning toward cadaver. Yuck. I'm glad to hear you are on the mend. I have very strong legs as well, so am hopeful I will have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't have any experience with it myself, but a friend of mine tore her ACL in a ski accident (she was a competitive skier). She had the surgery to repair it and, while it was a frustrating recovery period for her, she was back skiing (with a brace) a year later. Taking it easier, of course, and not competing, but nevertheless... (She is in her early twenties, as a reference point.)


----------

